# Replacement sights for a Single Six?



## Handgunner (Jan 23, 2007)

I just don't like the sights on my single six.  They are too big.

For bouncing a can around at 15-20 yards, they are fine, but for shooting golf balls, or squirrel heads, they are just too big.

Anyone know of a replacement?  Or how I can refine the current ones?


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 24, 2007)

Are you finding the front sight too wide?
I'm no smith but I pick up every single six I see, just haven't bought on yet. If you have the 50aniversery mod. I would suggest a slight cut line in the center/rear of the fore sight and filled w/ a colorant. not deep just enought to hold paint. or for that matter white out the back and ink a black center line in to see if you will like it...then use a color that will pop.
The fixed rear sight... might be tough. A drifted can be removed, filled and recut smaller.
cw


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 24, 2007)

This is new model single six, and the rear site is adjustable.

I had thought about taking some tape and taping up the front site, cut the center out with a razor and then paint the small strip white.

Thing is, I doubt it would stay with it being in and out of a leather holster.

Your idea would work, make a cut into the front site and fill it in with white or red... that way I could just that instead of the whole front site.

How would you cut a slit in it?  Dremel?

Here is the front site, you can see how wide it is.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 24, 2007)

I have used this a couple of times.  Works great.

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=22791&title=FRONT+SIGHT+INSERT+KIT


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Mike, 

My sight doesn't have an insert at all. 

This wouldn't make the front site any more precise would it?  My problem is that it's too big...  Not that I can't see it.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Gun Docc (Jan 25, 2007)

stole yer pic Delton 

done some editing to show how "I" fix the big sights on pistols like yours as well as the Ruger 22 auto's

Ruger used to make a fine bead front sight of brass and a rear V notch set for the Ruger Red hawk models and this is what i kind of copied

Take the front sight off the gun and set up in the milling machine to then mill each side equal amounts to thin it down to the desired thickness(approx .075)making the final cut with a small radius mill or ball end mill to taper the edges of the cut you just made so as not to be square edged, then mill the top down by half the amount of the bead diameter used(i use.080) then use a small ball end mill to make a final cut to leave a small radius in the bottom of the cut which will cradle the brass bead insert for silver soldering into place(this brass bead is approx. 1/2 inch long)

works VERY well at night shooting bullfrogs in the noggin...hehe
as the brass shows up very bright whilst aiming in front of a light source

now for the rear sight

remove the old wide square cut blade and then use it as a pattern to make a new one following it's size and configuration.(hint : a "jig saw" blade is the correct thickness needed ) use "Dykum" to layout the new blade on the metal used.
once you have the outside dimensions cut to the same as the old blade insert then find it's center to cut a V notch into it with a small triangulated file or similar ,once this step is done file a small groove vertically just below the V notch to then fill it with "whiteout fluid" this gives you a good lineup point in the bottom of the V when aiming

after making the sights, "aim small and you'll miss small" with a 6 O'Clock hold on your target not to take up any of the sight picture

after making sights like this for years for my own personal handguns , i have had to make many 

if you can't handle it , all i need is the front sight...hehe


----------



## dbone (Jan 25, 2007)

Delton I've got the same pistol and I too had to file the front sight down and it shoots great , If you ever decide to get rid of yours I'll take it , I'd love to have a matching pair


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2007)

Ray, I'm gonna hang onto this one.  I picked it up about a month ago I guess.  Found a deal on it on here, and it came with everything.

In the past I would find one without the mag cylinder, or with the mag cylinder, and without the .22lr cylinder, etc...

It's a New Model Single Six with a 5.5" barrel.  I've found the 5.5" barrel allows me to do my Doc Holliday and Johnny Ringo imitations a little bit easier.  

Here she is...


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 26, 2007)

If I were to cut a line I would a small!!! file and a good lube or water to help keep the teeth open.I don't know what they are called but I have seen some very hard small files that resemble a dubble edged knife not more than 3 inches long.
The cut would have to be deep enough to be below the horazontal serations then filled w/ an acrlyic. Nail polish CAN be amazing stuff. The filling could be over all and then cleaned w/ the same file.
I think that narrowing the entire blade might leave too much gap in the sight picture as it fills the rear sight now.
I have the same problem on my .44
which is far too heavy to try Doc Holiday tricks w/o breaking a finger!
Good luck and she is pretty.
cw


----------



## dbone (Jan 26, 2007)

Delton heres how I got mine :

My brother-in-law owned it , I'd shot it several times and inquired about buying it but he wasn't selling , 

I'd picked up a Mod 1400 Winchester shotgun from a yard sale for $70 , didn't need it but hey it was cheap so I picked it up , a few months went by and my BIL found a .22 semi auto with a laser mounted to the hand grip that he was dying to own and was bartering with its owner , As it turned out the guy wanted a mod. 1400 , So My BIL approached me about the shotgun wanting to know how much I'd take for it , I told him I'd trade straight up for his new model , he refused , a few days later with that semi auto dancing in his head he relented and called to say he would make the trade , I told him I'd have to have the holster to boot   to this day he doesn't let me live it down


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2007)

dbone said:


> Delton heres how I got mine :
> 
> My brother-in-law owned it , I'd shot it several times and inquired about buying it but he wasn't selling ,
> 
> I'd picked up a Mod 1400 Winchester shotgun from a yard sale for $70 , didn't need it but hey it was cheap so I picked it up , a few months went by and my BIL found a .22 semi auto with a laser mounted to the hand grip that he was dying to own and was bartering with its owner , As it turned out the guy wanted a mod. 1400 , So My BIL approached me about the shotgun wanting to know how much I'd take for it , I told him I'd trade straight up for his new model , he refused , a few days later with that semi auto dancing in his head he relented and called to say he would make the trade , I told him I'd have to have the holster to boot   to this day he doesn't let me live it down


I wouldn't either!  You shouldn't hit a man when he's down like that..


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> If I were to cut a line I would a small!!! file and a good lube or water to help keep the teeth open.I don't know what they are called but I have seen some very hard small files that resemble a dubble edged knife not more than 3 inches long.
> The cut would have to be deep enough to be below the horazontal serations then filled w/ an acrlyic. Nail polish CAN be amazing stuff. The filling could be over all and then cleaned w/ the same file.
> I think that narrowing the entire blade might leave too much gap in the sight picture as it fills the rear sight now.
> I have the same problem on my .44
> ...


Thanks...

I'm sending the front and rear-site to Gun Docc.. He's going to fix the front site and then make me a new rear-site... One with a V in it.

I think I'm going to like that a whole lot better.


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey Delton,

incoming parts leaving 2-7-07

figured i would post a follow up with the sight modifications

here is a picture showing the small front bead sight made of brass that can give Very fine aiming detail and deadly on small critters...lol











in this picture you can see the V-notch rear blade that works very well with the small front bead(the pic was taken before i blued the rear blade but shows the detail of the V and the small vertical line which was filled in white when done)


aim small, miss small


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 6, 2007)

That was quick enough!

Looks good Curtis!  I'll have it back in plenty of time to take it after some bushytails and rabbits!

Thanks again!


----------



## J.R. (Feb 6, 2007)

I like it. I just wish my .22 had removable sights. I bet it will be fun to shoot.


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 7, 2007)

That looks good!
cw


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 9, 2007)

Just sited it in, Curtis.

SWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

After some fine tuning, I was easily bouncing 12 gauge casings that were laid down with the primer facing me at 15-16 steps.

Squirrels, watch out!


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 9, 2007)

glad you like the sights Delton,

with a bit of practice it gets easy to hit 1/4 inch sized target at the range you just shot the hulls at

like i mentioned "Aim small, Miss small"


----------

